# New Doe Won't Let Milk Down



## ariella42 (May 22, 2014)

I went to milk our new doe today, and she won't let her milk down. Clearly, her udder is very full, but she's not letting me have a drop. I milked her briefly yesterday before we bought her, but she was in a familiar environment and her former owner started the milking. She was a bit fidgety, but otherwise fine. I tried to recreate her former milking environment as much as possible, but she's fighting me tooth and nail. She got checked for mastitis weekly at her old home, so I'm pretty sure it's nothing medical. I know she's nervous and doesn't know me yet, and I'm fine with not getting milk for a while, but I don't know what to do about her udder since it's obviously full and she doesn't have any kids on her. Should I just keep trying until she gives me some or should I let her calm down and try again in the morning?


----------



## Talron (Nov 17, 2013)

Does she have kids or did you buy her alone? 
I'd let the kids at her and wait till tomorrow if she has a way of release through them.
You can also 'tease' her with one of her kids by tying it near her so her body releases the milk thinking the baby is going to nurse. But this is only if you have kids.
But if you only have her I'd try and get her to relax.
I'm pretty sure I read giving them a a nice massage/rub on their udder helps them let the milk down.


----------



## ariella42 (May 22, 2014)

We bought her alone. We have one of her kids, but she hasn't been on her for months and is weaned. I tried massaging her udder, but she only tolerated it for a little while


----------



## ariella42 (May 22, 2014)

We went out tonight to see if she'd let me milk her. Her bag is very, very full now and she seems to be agitated. I think it's probably pretty painful, but we don't have a way to relieve the pressure if she won't let her milk down. Any suggestions?


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

I wish I knew how to help! That seems like a stressful situation....


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

start by brushing her, talking softly..humming or singing a gentle song..help her relax and enjoy the attention...bring out a few treats like peanuts or a few raisens..dont get in a hurry....once she begin eating her grain well and not carrying what you are doing...gently start the milking..keep humming and talking to her..stop and pet her...keep distraction and noised down...I know it sound crazy SHES A GOAT lol..but it works..she just needs to feel comfortable and build a bond with you...it wil happen..; )


----------



## ariella42 (May 22, 2014)

Well, I went out with my husband and we were able to at least relieve the pressure. We tried to make everything as pleasant and peaceful as possible. She was enjoying the raisins we gave her and getting into the grain, but the second I went near her udder she freaked. Thankfully, my husband was able to keep her still enough for me to massage her udder with a warm compress with peppermint oil on it (something I stumbled upon online). She didn't want to let us milk her and we didn't milk her out, but we did get enough out to make her comfortable. We're hoping she'll start associating milking with good things (hey, my udder feels much better now!), so we're just going to keep going slow and steady. We're fine without having any milk to drink right now (she still smells a bit bucky from being next door to the buck pen, and it comes out in the finish of her milk), which is good because I don't think I could keep a pail upright with the dancing she was doing.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Time will calm her..sounds like you have the right touch!!


----------



## dnchck (Mar 24, 2014)

try red or green grapes..mine love them and will let me do almost anything..although I don't milk them so not sure!


----------



## ariella42 (May 22, 2014)

Last night went much better. I made a concoction of vegetable oil, cayenne pepper, and peppermint oil based on some online research, and massaged her udder with that. She seemed to enjoy, or at least not mind, the udder massage and just stayed continued eating. When I touched her teats though, she freaked out and stopped eating. Granted, she may have been a bit sore from our previous bouts, so I just tried to be as gentle as possible. I had to hold her head in place by her collar after that, but she did let me milk her out. Granted, the milk had fleck of cayenne and bits of oil in it, so it wasn't exactly potable, but I think we're on the way to actually drinking some goat milk 

We're going to get a milk stand this week or this weekend. We found one on CL for $35! I'm hoping that will help once she gets used to it. We're going to start with just feeding her on it, then go from there.


----------

